# Paints and Pintos



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

So paint can be.

Quarter Horse x
Thoroughbred x

Same with an Appy. A horse Below 15hh is Classifed as a Paluse pony. 
And 15hh + is classifed as an Appaloosa

Im not sure if i got the Heights Right tho  
Well i have learnt that in the last few days 'appaloosa thing'
Ive known the Paint 1  

Holly x x x x


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

wow i learned that it was just quarter horse x was a paint

And Appy they must have modeling around there eyes and nose and striped hooves? something like that.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah.

Our familys Friends Are Paint and Quarter Horse Breeder's.
And they taught me that.

you can have Solid Appaloosa's which are Classifed are Quarter Horses. 
Then Coloured Apploosa's are Classifed as Appaloosas. Does that make a tiny bit of sence :lol: 

Coach is an Apploosa x Quarter Horse.
But he is a Regestered Apploosa.
For his Colour.
His colour being a Bay with a spotty Blanket oo so pretty.

Hopefully i made some sence :wink: 

hehe, Love holly x x x x


----------



## cowpuncher (Dec 27, 2006)

A Paint horse, in order to be registered, can have both parents be registered APHA paints, or one parent registered APHA. If only one parent is APHA, the other parent has to be a "stock breed," AQHA, or Jockey Club registered TB.

A Pinto horse, in order to be registered as a Pinto, simply has to have the markings, Despite that, most people consider pintos to be anything that has the markings but is NOT eligible to be registered APHA as a paint. 

Appies can not be registered AQHA, even if they are just breeding stock (not colored). Neither can paints. But, if a horse who has two parents registered AQHA were to somehow pop out with appy markings or some white, he could be registered as an appy or a paint as appropriate. It was only a year or two ago that a horse who did happen to be born with some white between his nose and his knees can be registered AQHA. Prior to the new rule, they were out of luck even if both parents were registered.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

That is basicly what I had heard...Were we just all confusing ourselves? Thanks Cowpuncher for clearing that up...


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

hehe, i know i have confused myself.. My bad :lol: 

I cant explain what i know in my head and put it in writing.
But thats just me :lol: 

My bad i tryed Hehe


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I hate that, when you cant put your thoughts on paper!!!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Cowpuncher beat me to it ;;

I remember asking the great Pinto/Paint question when i was younger and first getting into horses at the feeble age of 10..

I was so stupid, i thought that Paints were white horses with colored spots.. and i thought that Pintos were colored horses with white spots. Nice huh? LOL

But yes, Cowpuncher hit the nail on the head. Paint Horses are my passion, i grew up with, raised and trained many many many APHA and AQHA horses. Fine, fine breeds! I can't get enough of them!

Fun fact.. in the TWH world.. they call paint/pinto horses "Spotted". It always confused me, because when someone would tell me to go get the spotted horse out of the barn.. i would say "I dont see an App :/" They have a Spotted Saddle Horse registry too  I wonder what TWH people call App horses then... dotted? lol


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I do wonder what appolossa TWH horses are called now, anyone have any idea?!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

sorry barnrat, not a clue, but here is a website of somebody i know. She breeds pintos, and her site has a lot of good info, about pinto, and different types of markings.

http://www.freewebs.com/dunsplashinpintos/


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

How hard is it to change the registration papers from breeding stock to regular paint. I found a stallion he is supposed to be a one of a kind.

white coat, pink skin, blue eyes, and has double black gene! Which means he will NEVER throw a sorrel or a palimino ect. only horses with black points of spots. 

BUT>>> I noticed he had black hair on the inside of his ears and a very small spot on his face.... I know that is has to be a 2inch spot to change his registration but what about the ears??? Does anyone know? THANKS


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Barnrat, they are called Walkaloosas.. LAME LOL! Seriously, they are called that. I saw it, and giggled at the creativity  (at least thats what they are always listed for sale as.. i believe the Appy gaited horses are registered with the SSH registry though ^^)

The 2 inch spot applied to anywhere on the body, but not the genital regions. If the marking falls on the face or legs a different set of rules apply. If there a spot anywhere on the body though, it MUST be two inches, and the skin underneith it must reflect the pigment of the hair (I.E... for the black spot, it must have black skin underneith, and for white spot, it must have pink skin)

I hope that helps sweetie! Skip is a BSP, so we went through that whole shebang, lol. He has a leg marking that would just BARELY -MAYBE- classify him as a Paint..


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

I just noticed something skippy!!! Liberty (paint) looks a lot like my paint (Stormy) maybe they are long lost cousins  lol


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

holy cow! I see the resemblance 

At our barn we have two lesson horses that look identical they are both flea bitten gray arabians with the same body build, and they are the same age, ironic huh....I will get pictures of them both....


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

AWW! Stormy is SO cute!!! <3 she really reminds me of Skippy!'s sire <3 i have a pic of him somewhere XD


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

She is so fun to hang out with! :lol: How long have you owned Skippy?


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

For 9 years now <3 Ive had him for the longest ^_^ He was my first pony <3<3


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Paints don't have to be half Quarter Horse. Paints are desended from quarter horses, they were the colored horses that couldnt be registered with the AQHA. Now adays, if a horse is to be registered paint, at least one parent must be a paint, the other can be a thoroughbred or quarter, etc.
Pinto's can be registered in the PTHA as long as they meet the white minimum and aren't a draft or a mule. Studs can only be registered if they are registered in a certian breed registry. Some horses that have paint parents can be registered even if they don't show paint markings.

Pinto: http://www.sss-mag.com/fernhill/images/marrakesh93a.jpg

Paint: APHA.Com - The Breed 

Here is my paint He is registered APHA, and is a paint x quarter, but looks more thoroughbred.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Gammelquarterhorses said:


> I just noticed something skippy!!! Liberty (paint) looks a lot like my paint (Stormy) maybe they are long lost cousins  lol



Your horse looks like my Toby


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Paints are a breed..(stock horse/tb lines). Pinto is a color. It's the Paint markings on any breed. So a Paint can be a Pinto, but not all Pintos can be Paints...sorry if that was confusing.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

You can register solid paint horses with AQHA. I have a mare that if I paid $1000.00 I could get her AQHA papers. Her sire is a QH and her dam is a paint. Same thing with my gray mare PT. The APHA was mostly started from cropouts of the AQHA. Leo was a great starter for the APHA. He had produced several cropouts to the APHA.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*A paint is a breed. Paint's don't have to be spotted, though. They can be solid-colored. A pinto is the spotted coloring associated with paints*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This is my Clydesdale/Paint mix that is pinto-colored:










Here's a picture I found online of a paint that is chestnut colored:


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

If a horse is QH x QH with enough color it can be considered an APHA registrable paint as well. They are called "Crop outs" in the APHA world. Paints are, Paint x Paint, Paint x QH, QH x QH with color, or Paint x TB.  My parents bred paints for 20 years  Also, as someone else mentioned- Paints can be registered as Pintos because it's more of a color thing, but Pintos are rarely paints!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ I could be wrong (as I don't own paints or QH), but I think the rule was changed recently, to where a Paint HAS to have a Paint registered parent now. I heard this was done now that AQHA did away with their white rule.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh really? My parents haven't registered a crop out since 2002, so that may be right!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Not sure, just what I think I recall hearing


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Pinto is a generic term to describe a MARKING not color

Paint is a bloodline

There is no such thing as a crop out. That has been proven over and over. There are minimally marked Tobianos that people mistake for a solid horse. So when that horse prodcues a pinto people think its a "crop out" 

Most maximum overos are white with black dots in the ears. These are the horses that usually carry every pinto gene thus making them appear white. This also happens with maximum expression sabinos

My stallion lab tested to be Tobiano











My other stallion that is a lab tested visual frame over that also carries tobiano, splash and sabino


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> A paint is a breed. Paint's don't have to be spotted, though. They can be solid-colored. A pinto is the spotted coloring associated with paints_ 

Both the American Paint Horse Assoc. (APHA) and the Pinto Horse Assoc. (PtHA) have registration classifications for solid-colored horses. Here are some details-

http://www.apha.com/breed/solidpaint-bred.htmlhttp://www.apha.com/breed/solidpaint-bred.htmlhttp://www.apha.com/breed/solidpaint-bred.html
APHA.Com - Solid Paint Bred

PtHA ? FAQ
(Scroll down to the question about the qualifications for solids to be registered as Pinto breeding stock.)

More general info on registering Pinto-- PtHA ? Registration


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Since Paint is a breed, it should be capitalized. Since pinto is a color, it shouldn't be.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

btw, how come breeds like Clydesdale and Appaloosa appear correct in spellcheck, but Paso Fino comes up as incorrect?


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> Since Paint is a breed, it should be capitalized. Since pinto is a color, it shouldn't be._ 

I dunno about one being capitalizable, and the other not... 

There is pinto the color, and Pinto, the registry..... and so it would follow, there are registered Pintos...

And, according to some of the old timers and not-so-old-timers in the horse business in various locations, particularly to the West, there is Paint the breed and paint the color....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW!!! that is weird!!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

oooh it's all so confusing! hahahaha

painted horses, whether pintos or paints, are fantastic either way... right?


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate to be so picky but again pinto is NOT a color!! A color would be black, bay, chestnut etc. Pinto is a generic term to describe a MARKING of a horse that is not Paint. 


Kay


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> Pinto is a generic term to describe a MARKING of a horse that is not Paint. _

AND Pinto is also the name of a registry (Pinto Horse Assoc- PtHA) that was formed in the 1930s as the Pinto Horse Society, than incorporated in 1956 as the Pinto horse Association (either way, several years before APHA) to register and keep pedigrees and records of specific types of pinto-colored horses and their relatives .


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*Something to ponder:*

*Palomino is a coloring, not a breed, and we still capitalize that*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Then wat are QH's that have the coloring of your typical Paint horse?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> *Something to ponder:*
> 
> *Palomino is a coloring, not a breed, and we still capitalize that*


I don't


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Then wat are QH's that have the coloring of your typical Paint horse?


QH with pinto markings


----------



## Horselady44 (Nov 11, 2009)

cowpuncher said:


> A Paint horse, in order to be registered, can have both parents be registered APHA paints, or one parent registered APHA. If only one parent is APHA, the other parent has to be a "stock breed," AQHA, or Jockey Club registered TB.
> 
> A Pinto horse, in order to be registered as a Pinto, simply has to have the markings, Despite that, most people consider pintos to be anything that has the markings but is NOT eligible to be registered APHA as a paint.
> 
> Appies can not be registered AQHA, even if they are just breeding stock (not colored). Neither can paints. But, if a horse who has two parents registered AQHA were to somehow pop out with appy markings or some white, he could be registered as an appy or a paint as appropriate. It was only a year or two ago that a horse who did happen to be born with some white between his nose and his knees can be registered AQHA. Prior to the new rule, they were out of luck even if both parents were registered.


Exactly!:wink:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> QH with pinto markings


Oh, okay. thanks


----------

